
Columbus ohio might lead the way with driverless cars 2016 - sharemywin
http://www.techinsider.io/columbus-ohio-might-lead-the-way-with-driverless-cars-2016-4
======
sharemywin
wonder how it all works. city pays for cars google keeps all the profits.
local taxis and uber drivers go out of business...city planning at it's
finest. People keep wondering why productivity isn't increasing with all the
tech investment...The tech companies keep slurping it up in profits and
sloshing it away overseas.

